# Rogers Park



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

I have, it's a fine ramp for any small skiff.

Main tip: 

*Hide your beer !! *

If you're going up-river, no alcohol at any time, any place (even inside your cooler). 

If you're going out into the gulf, you can also launch a Bayport Park at the end of Cortez.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmmm I could put some everclear in an empty seafoam can ...LOL


----------

